# Consola Soundcraft EPM8



## jose meneses (Feb 24, 2017)

saludos cordiale para todos

tengo consola soundcraft EPM8
 funciona vinen exepto que notengo indicacion de audio en los Led de salida 
les agradesco el apoyo con el manual de servicio tecnico
y muchas gracias por el apoyo


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Bienvenido desde ya por estos lados colega

El SM contiene los diagramas de:
SOUNDCRAFT-EPM 6-8-12 MIXER SM


----------



## jose meneses (Feb 25, 2017)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bienvenido desde ya por estos lados colega
> 
> El SM contiene los diagramas de:
> SOUNDCRAFT-EPM 6-8-12 MIXER SM



muchas gracias Sr. hellfire4;
por el apoyo 

le comento ya está resuelta la falla de la consola les agradesco la atencion


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 25, 2017)

jose meneses dijo:


> muchas gracias Sr. hellfire4;
> por el apoyo
> 
> le comento ya está resuelta la falla de la consola les agradesco la atencion



Por nada
Si puede, cuente que era lo que le pasaba y como lo soluciono, ya que es una data que resulta útil de saber.
Saludos


----------

